# Mud Motor Gas Tank Help



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm finishing up putting together my new boat (first one without a self contained gas tank on the motor) and am torn on what size tank to run. Trying to decide between 3 and 6 gallon tank. It will be in a 14ft boat and I'm running a 20hp mud buddy longtail. Thanks for your advice


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm going through the exact same situation! 23hp Mayhem on a 16ft boat
I've decided to go with a 5 gal Aluminum tank with a sight gauge 
The tank will mount to my rear floor and ultimately it will be a part of the boat.
I hate the thought of a plastic tank sliding around the floor and not being able to look
at the tank and know how much fuel I have.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

6 gallon plastic tank with fuel gauge.;-)


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

I run a 3 gallon plastic tank with a 23hp mayhem on a 16ft boat and so far have never needed more then 3 gallons of fuel BUT never hurts to have extra reserves. With the plastic tanks I don't need a fuel gauge cause you can see the fuel in the tank


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

duckilla said:


> I run a 3 gallon plastic tank with a 23hp mayhem on a 16ft boat and so far have never needed more then 3 gallons of fuel BUT never hurts to have extra reserves. With the plastic tanks I don't need a fuel gauge cause you can see the fuel in the tank


I think i am going to do the 3 gallon route due to weight in the back of the boat and put an extra gas can upfront with 3 gallons in it are you guy running batterys upfront as well?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The battery and 6 gallon fuel tank are in the back of my 1648 Jon boat. They fit nicely back there and they are out of the way. I run a 27 HP motor and have never used anything close to 6 gallons of fuel in a day. You will be fine with a 3 gallon tank.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

So check this out!
I found a "Battery Tender" lithium Ion 12v 300CCA which is sized for a 23hp Vanguard and weighs in at 2lbs..............
It's cranks that motor like a race car! Also, I'm running all LED lights which take nothing as far as power is concerned. ;-)


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

My battery and tank are also in the back of my boat and it's fine even though I do have a bigger battery, when it dies I will get a lighter one.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

lablover said:


> So check this out!
> I found a "Battery Tender" lithium Ion 12v 300CCA which is sized for a 23hp Vanguard and weighs in at 2lbs..............
> It's cranks that motor like a race car! Also, I'm running all LED lights which take nothing as far as power is concerned. ;-)


Labover where did you find that battery?


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Duckilla-
Believe or Not I did the research then ended up finding it on Amazon
I think it ran around 150 bones---
But reducing my weight by 70lbs that's a bunch more decoys I can now throw in! LOL


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i hope that battery has enough to fire that motor up on those cold days


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

I watched a youtube video of a guy jump starting his chev truck with a 350 
60 times in a row with the same battery..............
I will however update you in late January


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I run a 6 gallon plastic gas tank in the back of my boat and my battery is a small garden tractor select battery. small, super light and enough CCA to fire up my 18hp year round. 

My boat is 14x48
PS. I can run for quite a long time on 6 gallons


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> I run a 6 gallon plastic gas tank in the back of my boat and my battery is a small garden tractor select battery. small, super light and enough CCA to fire up my 18hp year round.
> 
> My boat is 14x48
> PS. I can run for quite a long time on 6 gallons


I ended up with a 3 gallon but I will look into that battery size though ,ugh lighter than the car batteries they recommend


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lablover said:


> I watched a youtube video of a guy jump starting his chev truck with a 350
> 60 times in a row with the same battery..............
> I will however update you in late January


that good. hope it works for you.


----------

